

Do you get e-mail rage? - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/LIVING/worklife/05/03/cb.got.email.rage/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
anemecek
"Digital highway"? Someone should tell CNN that it's not the 90's anymore.

------
phren0logy
No.

